# This should get everyone fired up..unfortunately it was not me who caught it



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

58 inches in the Bay


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty fish.

Having looked at and been around measuring several thousand citation drum over the past 35 years. Does not look like a giant drum if you take into account the mans hand near the tail. I just measured my hand across the fingers and it is approximately 4 inches. I placed a piece of paper to my computer screen and marked the tail and head of the Drum. I then took the man's hand holding the tail and marked that 4 inch + or - section on a separate piece of paper.

I then marked off each 4 inch + or - section on the piece of paper with the tail and head marked off and it came out to 42 inches or so, which is what the Drum in the picture looks like to me a 42-44 inch Drum. When the Drum get above 50 inches fork length they typically have very pronounced bellies and a lot of scars on them as they are truly old ancient fish.

Nice catch on a sunny day though. Not the fish police this is just my own opinion.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I hear ya ..prolly a fish tale ….imagine that …my first thought was that has to be a really old fish to be 58 inches.

My buddy fished in the Bay last Sunday Poquoson flats area and saw some real nice schools in 4-6ft of water.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Pretty fish.
> 
> Having looked at and been around measuring several thousand citation drum over the past 35 years. Does not look like a giant drum if you take into account the mans hand near the tail. I just measured my hand across the fingers and it is approximately 4 inches. I placed a piece of paper to my computer screen and marked the tail and head of the Drum. I then took the man's hand holding the tail and marked that 4 inch + or - section on a separate piece of paper.
> 
> ...


By golly Watson, I think you nailed it. I was thinking the same thing but I do not have the background or experience to say it. You do..........


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Another way you could look at it is that your wing span is typically your height and unless he’s a midget, that fish isn’t 58”.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Another way to look at is this 57" to the Fork Drum caught a few years back.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

So 57 inches is 4’9” …how tall is the guy in the pic ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

David Duell looks to be 5'6" or so. I am pretty sure that Fran Folb took this picture. Both David and Fran have passed, so I am going on internet estimation technique.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes heard about Fran when she passed.. it looks like a pay phone booth in the picture ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Its the current IGFA Red Drum World Record we had pay phones and Polaroid Cameras.

We ate the Red Drum back then or at least most of us did....

We also had Cell Phones"


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep …I certainly remember pay phones, Polaroids and “brick” cell phones.
If you had a cell phone back then you were most likely a “high roller” 😎


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Garboman said:


> Pretty fish.
> 
> Having looked at and been around measuring several thousand citation drum over the past 35 years. Does not look like a giant drum if you take into account the mans hand near the tail. I just measured my hand across the fingers and it is approximately 4 inches. I placed a piece of paper to my computer screen and marked the tail and head of the Drum. I then took the man's hand holding the tail and marked that 4 inch + or - section on a separate piece of paper.
> 
> ...


Lord Stop!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Stop what?

Stop fishing?

Stop annoying internet people who do not know me?


----------

